# Wie ist die GamesCom?



## Hellbringer (21. August 2010)

Hi und guten Abend, 

Morgen fahre ich zur amesCom. Wie wird man dieses Jahr wieder vertröstet und veräppelt? Wieder nur anstehen für Videos die es auf Youtube gibt? 

Anstehen an langen Schlangen und von ausserhalb der 18+ Boxen wieder nix zu sehen?  


Ich war letztes Jahr auf der GamesCom und ich war letztes Jahr enttäuscht. Weil ich halt viele Spiele sehen wollte und auch anzocken wollte. Es war voll und man musste voll lange anstehen und dann wurden nur Videos gezeigt. Bei 2K z.B. wollte ich Mafia 2, Bioshok2 und Boarderlands sehen und am liebsten mal ne Demo zocken oder os. Aber ne.. nur Videos.


----------



## zcei (21. August 2010)

Naja so in etwa 

Also USK-technisch müssen die die 18er Bereiche leider absperren (-> kontaktier mich mal per PN)

Aber sonst wirst du Sonntags auch nicht die besten Chancen auf anzocken haben. Donnerstag und Freitag war es wesentlich leerer als heute und auch da denke ich, dass es morgen wieder übertrieben voll wird.

Crysis 2 konnte man selber die Demo anzocken und hat ne 3D-Vorführung bekommen (ob man 3D selber zocken darf weiß ich nicht. Hat nen Freund angezockt, ich versuchs morgen) Soll sich wohl richtig lohnen, es sollen wohl PS3 X360 und PC aufgebaut sein. Auch bekommt man ein geiles "Nanosuit" I <3 NY Tshirt (Soooo geil)

Bei Assassins Creed Brotherhood kursiert das Video im Internet -> Anstehen unnötig.

Joa, MMOs kann man gut anzocken, die Warteschlangen sind da am kürzesten (aber manche Spiele echt schlecht, siehe in meinem Tagebuch -> Signatur)

F1 lohnt richtig, darfst gegen die anderen "Tester" nen Match fahren, das Feeling ist der überhammer (-> Tagebuch)

PCGH Bühnenshow verpasst du leider, war in meinen Augen das Beste gewesen 
Gameswelt Bühnenshow lohnt nur für Tshirts was anderes anständiges gibts da nicht.

So far,
zcei


----------



## Tight86 (21. August 2010)

Naja bissl was zum spielen gibst, aber das mit den Boxen und dem Anstehen ist nicht anders, ausserhalb der boxen sieht man nix und die meistens (oder alle?) Videos kennt man auch schon von youtube
Anstehn tut man so zwischen 2-3stunden oder wenns ganz schlimm kommt noch länger.
Und komm nich auf die Idee, dir da trinken oder essen zui holen, denn da wird man arm bei
Beim Chinesen 8€ für gebratene Nudeln zum beispiel....  

Naja mir reichen das nächste mal die gamescom in digitaler Form völlig, spricht Fotos,Videos,Presentationen, Trailer auf PCGH, Youtube und co. und das alles ganz ohne anstehen.


----------



## zcei (21. August 2010)

Nimm die Sachen von Coca Cola...

Kostenlose Cokes und Gutscheine für Burger King


----------



## Wiborg (22. August 2010)

Ich persönlich war sehr enttäuscht von der GamesCom 2010. 

War am Samstag kurz vor 09:00 Uhr dort. Offizielle sollte ja auch erst um 09:00 Uhr geöffnet werden. Allerdings waren die Hallen schon sehr gut besucht, wurde wohl schon vorher aufgemacht. Na gut. 

Egal ob Crysis 2, Dragon Age, WoW, The Old-Republik, CoD usw. anstehen durfte man mindestens 1,5 Stunden am Anfang (ca. 09:30 Uhr), ab ca. 13:00 Uhr mindestens 3 Stunden, für ca. 10 - 15 min spielen. Kompetente Ansprech-/Diskussionspartner Fehlanzeige. Natürlich kann man nicht mit jedem Besucher lange quatschen- 2009 hatten sich die Leute aber noch mehr Zeit genommen - aber jemanden da hinstellen oder nur rumstammelt und keine qualifizierten Aussagen trifft - sehr fragwürdig. 

Auch fand ich den Auftritt einiger Spielerhersteller mehr als peinlich. Genannt sei als Beispiel Funcom, die auf ca. 10 qm2 und einer Handvoll PCs ein PVP-Spiel mit Grafik aus dem letzen Jahrhundert vorstellten. Hier hätte ich mir deutlich mehr erwartet, z.B. Werbung für AOC oder ähnliches. 

Die Gewinnspiele vor Ort waren der größte Witz überhaupt. Beim Alternate-Stand z.B. war eine "große" Verlosung. Der 3. Preis war eine Geforce 9800 GT, der 2. Preis eine GF 265 und der 1. Preis war eine 460 glaube ich. Das Ganze war nichts als den Müll aus dem Lager unter die Meute zu bringen (ausser der 460 vielleicht). Interessant war auch die Durchführung des Gewinnspieles:
Der Moderator hat den Namen des "Gewinners" vorgelesen welche per Zufall ausgelost wurden, dabei wurden von einem anderen Mitarbeiter gleichzeitig Give-aways in Forum eines Plasikarmbandes (Wert ca. 10 cent) mit NVIDIA-Aufdruck in die Menge geworfen. - Man glaubt es nicht, es haben sich tatsächlich welche darum geprügelt - Nun ja, der Gewinner sollte sich jedenfalls aus der Ganzen Menge bemerkbar machen. Wenn der Gewinner nicht innerhalb von ca. 20 Sekunden an der Bühne war, hatte er Pech gehabt und es wurde einfach der nächte Kandidat gezogen. 
Bemerkbar machen per Stimme bei dem Lärmpegel unmöglich - bemerkbar machen per Handzeichen unmöglich da alle ihre Hände in die Höhe rissen um ein Armband oder nen WLan-Stick zu erhaschen, an die Bühne kommen war nur mit Gewalt und viel Ellebogen möglich. 
Bei den anderen Veranstaltern lief es ähnlich ab. Ausser 2 Euro-T-Shirt (die trägt man bestimmt ganz oft ), 4GB-USB-Sticks (welches Jahr schreiben wir?) und sonstigen unnützen Sachen hab es nur blaue Flecke, den herrlichen Duft von Schweiss und nen Hörschaden.

Wenn die Veranstalter anstatt in *unnütze* "Game-Babes" (Weiber in engen knappen Klamotten die Flyers verteilen, blöd rumhüpfen, künstlich lächeln oder einigen Kellerkindern ihr erstes Foto mit einer echten Frau ermöglichen) investieren würden und dafür mehr PC´s zum Zocken aufstellen wäre allen mehr geholfen. 99% der Prospekte liegen eh im Müll und das 1% was mich interessiert habe ich mir selbst genommen.

Sehr fragwürdig hielt ich auch das Gewinnspiel einer PC-Zeitschrifte (nein, es war nicht die PCGH ). Dort konnte man an einem Glücksrad drehen und hat ein Handy und Boxen gewonnen (geschätzter Wert ca. 10 EUR insgesamt). Vorher musste man "nur" einen Zettel ausfüllen. Ganz klein unten war der Vermerk auf ein Probeabo welches sich automatisch verlängert, wenn man nicht nach erhalt des zweiten Heftes innerhalb von 7 Tagen schriftlich oder Fax kündigt. Das erste Heft erhielt man direkt am Stand...Habe mal die ganzen Leute gefragt, die mit dem Handykarton rumliefen, ob Sie wissen was Sie da eigentlich ausgefüllt haben...Das Ergebnis könnt ihr euch wohl denken. Gab es nicht mal so eine Sendung auf ARD - Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger?

Eine Katastrophe, in meinen Augen, war auch die OC-Vorführung beim Asus-Stand. Ein Moderator der NULL-Ahnung hat (zumindest was man inhaltlich seinen Aussagen entnommen hat), der mit blöden Kommentaren witzig erscheinen wollte und dem richtigen Fachpersonal ständig ins Wort fiel. Am Lustigen fand ich es als er eine Handvoll Kugelschreiber in die Menge werfen wollte und die Hälfte auf den laufenden OC-PCs landete. 
Das dortige Gewinnspiel... 3 Kanidaten sollten eine CPU übertakten. Vorkenntnisse im OC waren als Auswahlkreterium dringend von nöten. Im Endeffekt wurde nur das gemacht, was die Moderatoren dort vor Ort den Kanidaten gesagt haben. Dafür waren die Preise wenigstens etwas anspruchsvoller.

Es gab aber ach natürlich ein paar gute Seiten an der GamesCom.  Aber das negative hat meiner Meinung nach überwogen. Ich persönlich wurde auch einen Tag begrüßen wo nur Besucher ab 18 Jahren reindürfen und/oder einfach eine komplette FSK 18-Halle.


----------



## Tight86 (23. August 2010)

joar so in etwa ist mein Eindruck auch.


----------



## Tworster (18. Juli 2013)

Hey wollt kurz fragen wie oft die gamescome sch diese jahr in europa ist? :o 4 mal glaube ich oder?


----------



## Zeus18 (20. Juli 2013)

Ja insgesamt 4 mal.


----------



## Simon-151 (29. Juli 2013)

Ich freu mich schon auf dieses Jahr. Ist einfach immer wieder ein Erlebniss.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juli 2013)

Ja, ich auch. Wird wie immer der Burner.


----------



## Fexzz (29. Juli 2013)

Ich war die letzen beiden Jahre da und fands ehrlich gesagt nicht gut. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das für jüngere spaßig ist, aber mir und 'nem Kumpel (beide 21) ist 
das einfach zu voll gewesen.

Und wirklich viel zu sehen gibts jetzt in meinen Augen auch nicht, die meisten Spiele kann man eh nicht anspielen dank 4h+ Warezeit und die IEM Stände sind auch immer brechend überfüllt.

War nett das ganze mal zu sehen, aber wieder hingehen werde ich wohl nicht.


----------



## Supeq (29. Juli 2013)

Ich war zweimal dort, zuerst vor etlichen Jahren noch in Leipzig und vor 2 Jahren dann in Köln. Jedesmal supervoll und wenn man ein interessantes Game antesten möchte steht man gut und gerne mal stundenlang an. Am besten gefallen mir dort noch die E-Sport Events und die Messebabes ^^

Jedes Jahr muss man da nicht hin imo


----------



## Zeus18 (29. Juli 2013)

Ja die Babes sind hammer.


----------



## whaaaa (30. Juli 2013)

Seid anfang an dabei und immerwieder geil  Diesmal sogar Mittwochs


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juli 2013)

Ebenso. 

Ich hoffe die wird noch paar Jahre in Köln bleiben. Für nächstes Jahr steht es schonmal fest.


----------

